# 2nd Brindisi Expat Party – 22 April 2012



## Cricra (Feb 9, 2011)

Another year has passed and it is time once again for our Annual Expat Get-together! 

The event this year will take place on *Sunday 22nd April 2012 from 11.00 a.m. until 1:30 p.m*. at the home of English expats Freddi and Vince, a detached villa just 200 metres from the sea. You will be able to enjoy the views of the sea and Brindisi port from the very extensive roof terrace.

Read more on the Brindisi Expat Community website (brindisiexpatcommunityDOTwordpressDOTcom)


----------

